# Food Network - smoked shrimp in a bowl



## squirt (Jun 22, 2009)

Anybody see the Food Network All-Star Grillfest South Beach on Sat. night?  Alton Brown smoked shrimp in a stainless steel bowl.  Just put lit charcoal in the bottom, topped with soaked wood chips, put brined shrimp on skewers on top of wood and put another bowl on for a lid.

I did a pit beef yesterday that got done in a few hours and had some coal time left, so I just threw some shrimp on and followed the recipe.  Man were those shrimp good!


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 25, 2009)

I didn't see it, but it sure sounds good


----------



## fire it up (Jun 25, 2009)

Didn't see that one but I do have to admit I, well I don't want to say I've lost some respect for the man because he knows cooking, but if you watch his episode on pulled pork and you see what a hard time he is having pulling that tough, not so moist looking meat, I don't know.  The day I saw Alton Brown cooking something and knew I could make the same dish 100x better, it was like beating your father in a ball game, or your mother in an arm wrestling challenge.


----------



## eman (Jun 26, 2009)

In the last few  years or so the food network has gone from a learning channel to an entertainment channel.
 Most of it is glitz and glamour now.


----------



## trashcan (Jun 26, 2009)

Haha. Yep. I followed a blog of his when making my galvanized trashcan smoker. And my pork butt wound up edible, but similar to his. Then I came here and found out what I was doing was potentially dangerous. The guy is smart, and nuts, but not always right.

And it's not just the food network eman. When's the last time you saw an actual documentary on the discovery or national geographic channels? Read a book and smoke something. Now more than ever TV makes you dumb.


----------



## slanted88 (Jun 26, 2009)

Hmm...Shrimp is a no brainer. FIL is a commercial shrimper. 
(Net Ban SUX)...stand down Mikey. It is very forgiving & use your imagination to deliver it to your table.


----------

